# Pin/shroud alignment in peep?



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

that's the reason they make the sight round. you halo the scope ring in the peep this keeps you in line.some get long ones so they can adjust the halo .and most use a colored ring on the sight ring so they get the same sight picture even all the way around...i see you only have 3 post so i guess thats why no one else answered this.you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

If you want to shoot accurately do not try to align your peep with your pin housing, 

Archery is no different then other sport. To prove the point, think about the athlete who make a running catch. To catch the ball as he is running at top speed he does not think of where his feet are landing or how long his stride needs to be. What he does is focus on the ball. His speed is set subconsciously. When he reaches out for the ball he does not aim his hand at the ball. He keep his focus on the ball, and his hand reaches out subconsciously. 

The same is true in archery. The key to shooting accurately is to focus on the target.

There are those who want you to mechanically align your peep and your pin housing while at the same time aligning your pin with your target. That is like telling the ball player to be sure to check to see if his arm is extended far enough while at the same time to be sure to aim his hand at the path of the ball. It just does not work. Yogi Berra.is quoted as saying, How can you hit the ball, when your thinking of hitting the ball. Yogi was a wise man. If you are thinking of aligning your peep with your pin housing and your pin with your target, you will not be able to do either. Instead you will cause tension and target panic.

Then what should you do. Do what other athletes do focus on your target and let your subconscious
align your eye and your pin with your target. The more you focus the quicker and more accurately your eye will center on your peep and your pin will move to your target. Be like all other athletes focus on your target and let your subconscious do the aiming.

Let me also suggest you get Terry Wunderle’s book “How to Think and Shoot like a Champion”. If you follow his recommendations you will soon be shooting far above any thing you dreamed of.

Lining you pin housing with your peep will only allow you to shoot one distance and then only under good light conditions. If you have more then one pin it will drive you nuts. Do as Terry Wunderle teaches focus on your target and let the pin move to the target on its own. Your eye will center on the peep.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

ken Johnson said:


> If you want to shoot accurately do not try to align your peep with your pin housing,
> 
> Archery is no different then other sport. To prove the point, think about the athlete who make a running catch. To catch the ball as he is running at top speed he does not think of where his feet are landing or how long his stride needs to be. What he does is focus on the ball. His speed is set subconsciously. When he reaches out for the ball he does not aim his hand at the ball. He keep his focus on the ball, and his hand reaches out subconsciously.
> 
> ...


Finally!!! Somebody that shoots the way I learned back in the 70's. To expand on this explanation I'll do it this way. Way back when, most sights had a pin guard (if there was one on the sight) that was normally rectangular. Now how in the world can you align a square peg in a round hole?? LOL. Well, you don't. As Ken says let your subconscious do the work.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ken Johnson said:


> If you want to shoot accurately do not try to align your peep with your pin housing,
> 
> Archery is no different then other sport. To prove the point, think about the athlete who make a running catch. To catch the ball as he is running at top speed he does not think of where his feet are landing or how long his stride needs to be. What he does is focus on the ball. His speed is set subconsciously. When he reaches out for the ball he does not aim his hand at the ball. He keep his focus on the ball, and his hand reaches out subconsciously.
> 
> ...


i have to disagree on a couple of things. first if the bow peep is set proper you dont need to align it it should be in the perfect spot a halo of the housing. it should be there every time you come to anchor. if its not you head is in a different spot anchor is off. you miss..#2lining your housing with peep you say will only allow you to shoot 1 distance??? then under good light..each person has different eyes some require bigger peeps such as hunting ..most use bigger peeps. target shooters like smaller peeps.i guess you shoot a hunting sight that cant move.but i disagree on the term of shooting one distance.if you have a sight that allows the sight housing to move up or down its a different story you can shoot being lined up from 1 yard to as far as a person wants 100 yards ++.i have NEVER met a person that does not want a perfect sight picture as the new person hack 231 has asked for hes not asking how to aim .. or shoot ...but to tell him NOT to align to shoot accurately is like saying no need for a peep. coach mike


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

mike 66 said:


> i have to disagree on a couple of things. first if the bow peep is set proper you dont need to align it it should be in the perfect spot a halo of the housing. it should be there every time you come to anchor. if its not you head is in a different spot anchor is off. you miss..#2lining your housing with peep you say will only allow you to shoot 1 distance??? then under good light..each person has different eyes some require bigger peeps such as hunting ..most use bigger peeps. target shooters like smaller peeps.i guess you shoot a hunting sight that cant move.but i disagree on the term of shooting one distance.if you have a sight that allows the sight housing to move up or down its a different story you can shoot being lined up from 1 yard to as far as a person wants 100 yards ++.i have NEVER met a person that does not want a perfect sight picture as the new person hack 231 has asked for hes not asking how to aim .. or shoot ...but to tell him NOT to align to shoot accurately is like saying no need for a peep. coach mike


Aiming is not a mechanical process. For those who believe it is will always be looking for the new gadget that is claimed to improve the mechanics. They will allway focus on equipment and never on form. They will always think they can purchase accuracy.


----------



## Hack231 (Nov 22, 2016)

I thank you all for your opinions! The waters are still a little muddy over here as to which is the "proper" technique. Maybe there is no "proper way" and its all in what is natural to each particular archer.We were just wondering if someone were new to the game what would be the best foundation to start with.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

I want you to start off sighting in a manner that will help you improve and enjoy archery to the fullest. This means avoiding target panic. 

To avoid target panic you need to keep things as simple as possible. Your goal is to put the arrow exactly where you aim and complicating you shoot sequence will do the opposite. Focus on your goal the target and relax.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Listen to Mike 66. He knows what he is talking about. Very qualified coach who has helped many people on this site. The method he is describing is used by pretty much every top archer in the world. It is also the recommended way by Kisik Lee, the coach for our Olympic and international compound team.


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

bfisher said:


> Finally!!! Somebody that shoots the way I learned back in the 70's. To expand on this explanation I'll do it this way. Way back when, most sights had a pin guard (if there was one on the sight) that was normally rectangular. Now how in the world can you align a square peg in a round hole?? LOL. Well, you don't. As Ken says let your subconscious do the work.


I must have shot 1000 times with my sight off to cure the problem of focusing too much on the alignment of the ring and the peep. Now I just focus on the fundamental steps. After that is done I'm usually good to go

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you should not have to fight the bow to get the site picture..if the bow is set up proper and it fits the alignment should be perfect halo and soon as you come to full anchor if its not and you gotta muscle the two together the set up is not correct*****.most of the time its the peep . but not always it could be a few things..your mind can not do 2 things at once thats why people have issues.the halo makes it easy you only see one hole..you may need to move the sight in or out way from the riser or get a smaller or bigger peep for this to happen.


----------

